# Time To GET MUGGED!!



## jeff (Jan 16, 2014)

Mug sales are OPEN!!!

Please use this thread for any discussion related to the mug sales.

If you encounter any problems, or something doesn't work right in the shopping cart, don't panic! We'll get it fixed. We've been here for 10 years, we're not going anywhere. Post here, PM me, email me (address in my profile) or if it's urgent, call me (phone number in my profile).

As always, thanks for your support!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff,
Done!!
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 16, 2014)

One for the left hand , one for the right hand and a class for a chaser.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2014)

Forgot to mention, I'll start shipping on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 16, 2014)

I was able to place my order without any problem, but I never saw a way to enter a shipping address. I'd rather have my package shipped to my office instead of my home billing address if that's possible.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 16, 2014)

It was hard to decide between the large mug and Beer Stein.  I think if the Beer Stein was in blue I might have gone with that instead of the large mug.  Either way I am good.  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 16, 2014)

I got mine in.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 16, 2014)

My order sailed right on thru. Thanks for doing this year after year Jeff. Everyone appreciates it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got mine on order!!  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2014)

edohmann said:


> I was able to place my order without any problem, but I never saw a way to enter a shipping address. I'd rather have my package shipped to my office instead of my home billing address if that's possible.
> Thanks,
> Ed



Ed

It's not the most sophisticated shopping cart!

PM me where you'd like it shipped and I'll get it there.

Thanks - Jeff


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 17, 2014)

I got mugged...err...steined!

also PM you a different shipping address

thanks!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok I made my order where are my mugs and patch?


Thanks Jeff for you hard work to bad about the beer glass.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in now too. :biggrin: Hopefully they will be as well packed as in all previous years.
Thanks Jeff !!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff the check is going out this morning, another great job!
:clown:


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2014)

skiprat said:


> I'm in now too. :biggrin: Hopefully they will be as well packed as in all previous years.
> Thanks Jeff !!



You can count on that! :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 17, 2014)

I tried 4 times to buy mine before coming to check this thread------semipatiently awaiting the shopping cart to reopen

Phil


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2014)

Mug sales are OPEN again! Sorry for the temporary shutdown.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 17, 2014)

Just ordered mine.  Can't wait for that coffee to taste even better...


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 17, 2014)

ORDERED,

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2014)

Beer Steins ALL SOLD
Blue Desk Cups ALL SOLD


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2014)

Whoa! That was fast!!! Glad I got my order in time. Now I can watch the fun while sipping from a 10th Anniversary mug. What can be better than that?


----------



## RichB (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered my Blue desk cup and a Glass Mug.  Everything went great.  Thanks


----------



## 76winger (Jan 18, 2014)

Got em!!! :beer: :banana::beer:


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2014)

Beer Steins ALL SOLD
Blue Desk Cups ALL SOLD


----------



## jeff (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry, sales are temporarily suspended while we get our credit card processing limit raised.
We should be open again on Monday.  Sorry for the inconvenience!

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## RichB (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope I got my order in, in time Jeff!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2014)

jeff said:


> Sorry, sales are temporarily suspended while we get our credit card processing limit raised.
> We should be open again on Monday.  Sorry for the inconvenience!
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


 

No need to get the limit raised Jeff. 
I'll just give you my Paypal addy and you can use that for deposits......:devil:

.....you're welcome !!:tongue:


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad I got my beer stein order in early!  Looking forward to large coffee or favorite malt beverage in it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2014)

First load of mugs ready for the post office.


----------



## markgum (Jan 20, 2014)

dang,  site still having problems...


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there any way I can pay through PayPal?


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2014)

markgum said:


> dang,  site still having problems...



I'll let you know when we're back in operation. I thought it would be today, but hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Is there any way I can pay through PayPal?



Sorry, not for this.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 21, 2014)

Any ETA on cart being back up?


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

tjseagrove said:


> Any ETA on cart being back up?



No ETA, but the moment it is, I'll remove the red banners and make an announcement.  The only thing that annoys me about ProPay is their slow response to limit requests.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a list of who has been shipped somewhere? I'm going to be away for a few days soon and I wanted to let my family know about when to expect it. TIA!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been mugged and patched...  I payed through propay.  no problems.


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

Sales open again!


----------



## markgum (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Jeff.  I've been mugged and Glassed.. whoo hoo let the party begin.. I'm ready to PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

hewunch said:


> Is there a list of who has been shipped somewhere? I'm going to be away for a few days soon and I wanted to let my family know about when to expect it. TIA!



I don't publicize the list of orders, and we're not sophisticated enough to have an order status page. 

Anyone who really wants to know their status can send me a PM. However, this is a one man operation and the guy checking orders is the same guy packing boxes :biggrin:

I dropped off 30 boxes at the PO this morning. More will go tomorrow.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 21, 2014)

jeff said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a list of who has been shipped somewhere? I'm going to be away for a few days soon and I wanted to let my family know about when to expect it. TIA!
> ...



In previous years, my mug has always come shortly after order so just pack and ship, I for one will just leave you to it.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jan 21, 2014)

I keep getting "Please Try Again" messages. Are sales still up, or is my card the problem?


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> I keep getting "Please Try Again" messages. Are sales still up, or is my card the problem?



Sales are fine now.


----------



## prophetmkr (Jan 21, 2014)

Got mine! YAY!


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

Another 12 boxes ready to go in the morning.

I expect that the international orders I have now will ship this coming Friday.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my shipping notice today!


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> Got my shipping notice today!



Yours was in the batch I dropped off 5 minutes ago at the Fairview Park, OH post office.  Bet you get it Saturday.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 22, 2014)

Not working again.


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2014)

Tanner said:


> Not working again.



Sorry you're having troubles. From what I can see  it looks ok. When I get home about 5 I'll buy a mug and try to see what's wrong.


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 22, 2014)

Worked for me just now.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 22, 2014)

Just went through.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 23, 2014)

*Got Mugged x4*

*The mailman mugged me today*:biggrin:




​


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 23, 2014)

*WOW! Talk about fast!*

......my mug already arrived this morning and has already been filled with a great tasting cup of coffee. It looks great! 
Thanks Jeff...everyone appreciates what you do for us!


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2014)

Good to see some mugs are arriving!

As always, if something arrives broken or you didn't get what you ordered, LET ME KNOW! I'll take care of any issues. I've shipped nearly 1000 mugs over the years and I can only recall one broken. We've never had a glass mug before, so I kind of expect a few casualties this year.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine arrived today.  Packed very well and protected.  I plan on filling it with coffee tomorrow.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Got mine today and, it's perfect. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 23, 2014)

Got mine - looks nicer than the pictures!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 23, 2014)

My mug arrived safe and sound, albeit very cold!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 23, 2014)

We noticed Dawn's in the car!!  It arrived safely today.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Ed is still in transit--will let you know when it arrives!!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine has arrived and it the coolest thing ever!   Thanks to Jeff for something super special!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 23, 2014)

THAT is SUPER COOL!!!!

Who'd a thunk-----JEFF thought of this!!!!  WAY TO GO, CHIEF!!!!
Congratulations to Jeff AND of course, Dean!!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad you like it Dean!


----------



## markgum (Jan 23, 2014)

sure hope some of the Beer Stein's are available for a prize or auction or someone who begs alot or even the "CHAMPION LOSER   :frown: "  who never wins a prize might get one..


----------



## Monty (Jan 24, 2014)

Received mine yesterday. Jeff, thank you for the special mug. I'm enjoying my coffee in it this morning.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2014)

markgum said:


> sure hope some of the Beer Stein's are available for a prize or auction or someone who begs alot or even the "CHAMPION LOSER   :frown: "  who never wins a prize might get one..



Unfortunately all but one are gone. I'm saving that one in case I need to replace one broken in shipping, but if not, it was planned to go into the archives. I don't want to offer it as a contest prize, and I don't feel good about auctioning it. The reason we don't have more is due to the situation with the glass mugs. I know that some of the people who got the red steins would have gotten a glass stein had it been the quality I usually provide.

I can guarantee that we'll have steins next year (perhaps a different style), in a quantity more in line with demand.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 24, 2014)

Just ordered mine. The hard part was the choosing.:biggrin:


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Still haven't gotten a shipping status yet (((  Hopefully it will be sent soon.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2014)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> Still haven't gotten a shipping status yet (((  Hopefully it will be sent soon.



Gee, I felt good there for a while that I had so many shipped before the Bash even started! Last year I didn't ship any until Jan 29. :biggrin:

As I pointed out above in post #41, getting the mugs out is a low-tech, one-man operation. I do my best every year. I packed yours last night and it will go to the post office tomorrow morning. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there a better way to start the weekend?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine just came.  Thanks Jeff!  Will put it to good use along with the rest of the collection.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice collection, Bruce!


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got mine today! Great looking mugs!


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 25, 2014)

jeff said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > Got my shipping notice today!
> ...


Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.


apparently the massive Houston freeze of 2014http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Postal_Service_creed#cite_note-museum_faqs-1 didn't stop them either.

arrived today!


----------



## ronfinch (Jan 25, 2014)

Jeff, I got an email re mailing label for my mug, however, the address is wrong, it should be 20542, not
20543....


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2014)

ronfinch said:


> Jeff, I got an email re mailing label for my mug, however, the address is wrong, it should be 20542, not
> 20543....



I'll fix that.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 25, 2014)

jeff said:


> getting the mugs out is a low-tech, one-man operation. I do my best every year.



And Jeff you did an outstanding job shipping.  Those custom inserts in the box definitely made sure it arrived in one piece.  

Coffee has been poured in my now treasured mug...

Mike B


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2014)

Another 20 went out to US addresses this morning, as well as 6 international packages.


----------



## rthines (Jan 25, 2014)

Ordered and patiently waiting the new mug!


----------



## Grampy122 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Mugged*

I received mine today. They are great. Jeff I don't know how you have any time to turn pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 25, 2014)

Sure was hoping mine would have arrived already.   Y'all are killing me


----------



## David M (Jan 25, 2014)

mine showed up today , time to open it.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> Sure was hoping mine would have arrived already.   Y'all are killing me



Phil, I packed yours this afternoon. It's going out with a load on Monday. You should have it before the Bash starts. :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2014)

Grampy122 said:


> I received mine today. They are great. Jeff I don't know how you have any time to turn pens.



I barely set foot in the shop in January and February. I have 5 long clicks, and some Elegant Beauties tubed, trimmed, and ready to go.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 25, 2014)

*Special Mug for the logo guy*

After a few days of drama by the Post Office, original delivery estimate on the 23rd and actual delivery on the 25th, my special mug and a selection of regular mugs arrived today.

It is a pretty special feeling seeing the logo you personally worked on displayed on all the mugs!

John


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jeff, if your keeping track I received both mine today. I think the glass mug is pretty nice.


----------



## markspens (Jan 25, 2014)

Ordered mine a couple of days ago as well.  I can't think of another forum as worthy of my support as IAP!!!  Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2014)

*Grrrrrrrr!*

Spent last evening packing the last 40 boxes.


Here's what greeted me as I began to print labels for them.


Guess I'll have another cup of coffee, go shovel some snow, and try again later.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2014)

I also forgot to post in this thread yesterday that the small red mugs are all gone.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday.  Absolutely beautiful.  Thanks, Jeff for the mugs and John for the design.  Well done all.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2014)

MUG STATUS:

I'm caught up! :bananen_smilies046:

If you've ordered a mug(s) prior to the time of this post, it's either in your hands already, in transit, or in the back of my vehicle for drop off at the post office on Monday morning. That goes for both US and international addresses. 

Because I need to work on other Bash needs (and I have that pesky day job), I won't have time to ship anything else prior to next Saturday. 

We still have left:

Large red mugs
Large navy mugs
Small navy mugs
Sandstone desk cups
Glass mugs
Hats
Patches

Thanks for the great support, and all the nice posted comments and PMs about the mugs. They came out really nice this year thanks to the great logo from [profile=chuck key]John Grounds[/profile], and vastly improved quality control at the mug company.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2014)

All packages away!

US members should have theirs by Thursday.

International members within a week, except for those in Uzbekistan and on Pitcairn Island.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow Jeff!!!  Are you optimistic or what !!:biggrin: 
I reckon you're one of those 'My IAP mug is *HALF FULL'* kind of guys !!!:coffee::biggrin:



jeff said:


> All packages away!
> 
> US members should have theirs by Thursday.
> 
> *International members within a week*, except for those in Uzbekistan and on Pitcairn Island.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 27, 2014)

IAP mugs are full even if visually empty...:biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Wow Jeff!!!  Are you optimistic or what !!:biggrin:
> I reckon you're one of those 'My IAP mug is *HALF FULL'* kind of guys !!!:coffee::biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 27, 2014)

Got mugged early last week. Hats off to you and the mug company.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the mug, but wish I had seen the stein also.  :frown:


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Love the mug, but wish I had seen the stein also.  :frown:



I really liked the steins too, and I will make sure to have more of those on hand next year.


----------



## markgum (Jan 27, 2014)

WONDERFUL!!!!   
Mugs shipped on Saturday and arrived on Monday. 
Already putting them to use.


----------



## markgum (Jan 27, 2014)

*shop buddy and Mug*

and my shop buddy watching over the mug


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 27, 2014)

Got mine Jeff..and the big boss man has them under his watchful eyes:biggrin: Thank You!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Safe arrival*

Hi Jeff, My mugs arrived today in excellent shape.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 27, 2014)

jeff said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > Love the mug, but wish I had seen the stein also.  :frown:
> ...


 
Let's do a deal on the steins next year...some of my mooching buddies  were ticked I made them drink outa the red Dixie cups while I enjoyed hefting a frosty from a classy mug!!:wink:


----------



## rthines (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine arrived today and is currently filled with tea!  Thanks for the fast shipping!

Rick


----------



## tbroye (Jan 27, 2014)

Got mugged this afternoon they are nice.  

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2014)

Everything ordered to this moment has been shipped. 

If you think you should have received your mug by now, send me a PM and I'll let you know when it was shipped. If you are missing anything, let me know and I'll fix you up!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I'm about to get mugged when I get home. A box from Jeff somebody is waiting for me at home!!!!!  ))))


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2014)

The mugs look very nice! Looking forward to enjoying my morning coffee in it when it arrives.


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

Arrived tonight - These MUGS ROCK!

Jeff...  How many hrs do u put into packaging (don't answer!).

My coffee/ tea/ bourbon is happy!


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday and although it wasnt a stein it was almost as big! Great job Jeff! Went right in the middle of my collection.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was right.  I got mugged and patched when I got home.  Everything arrived without damage.  Great Job Jeff!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jan 29, 2014)

I suspect I'll be getting mine in time for some weekend coffee. Thank you, Jeff!

The arrangement we discussed will have to wait until later on due to a couple of sudden expenses.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 29, 2014)

Got mine just now, will defiantly cut down the trips to the coffee pot. The 8th can be retired from daily use. Those 9th ones were a real pain to use for anything other then pencils! can't wait for it to warm up and use.:biggrin:
great mug, thanks Jeff and IAP!
:clown:


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2014)

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> I suspect I'll be getting mine in time for some weekend coffee. Thank you, Jeff!
> 
> The arrangement we discussed will have to wait until later on due to a couple of sudden expenses.



Maybe Tuesday morning coffee. It'll leave here tomorrow morning.


----------



## nascrdad (Jan 29, 2014)

Got Mine today. Thanks Jeff


----------



## RichB (Jan 30, 2014)

I received mine yesterday late due to the snow a slick roads.  Everything is in perfect shape.   Thanks Jeff and all the others that make this happen.


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine are (hopefully) waiting at home for me!


----------



## mlconnelly (Jan 30, 2014)

I got mine yesterday and have already enjoyed a great cup of coffee. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh!  Oh!  I love this mug!  It arrived today, and is think I'm really going to like using it.  Thank you Jeff!

Ten years!  Dang!  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2014)

For anyone putting off their purchase, here's a little data on remaining mugs.

18 Large Navy
21 Large Res
9 Small Navy
11 Sandstone Cups

Stiil have glass mugs, hats, and patches for add on purchase

Beer Stein, Small Red, Blue Cup ALL GONE


----------



## edstreet (Jan 31, 2014)

Any smocks?


----------



## Gofer (Jan 31, 2014)

I am hoping I will get it this weekend but it only left Alaska on wednesday.

Bruce


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 31, 2014)

My projected delivery date was 2 days ago.   Do I need to go ahead and cry?


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Any smocks?



Not yet. That's going to have to wait until March.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> My projected delivery date was 2 days ago.   Do I need to go ahead and cry?



Where does tracking say it is?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2014)

jeff said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > My projected delivery date was 2 days ago.   Do I need to go ahead and cry?
> ...




Jeff, I have come to realize "tracking" is the appropriate name for this service.  Just like the native Americans could locate the buffalo herd that passed by a few days ago by "tracking", so also does our United States Postal Service inform us of the path the package took, several days ago.  While on the phone with me, I have had customers receive their mail, *including the package we are tracking*, which says the parcel is in Milwaukee.  A day or so later, it will say the package was delivered.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 31, 2014)

It made it home today...........And looks great!
Thanks Jeff great job.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 31, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > firewhatfire said:
> ...



Since this last holiday season rush USPS has cut middle point entries out of the tracking progress, which essentially eliminates much data entry work needed and also reduces the public's awareness of how/where things are being routed (which likely could potentially reduce the number of calls)


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2014)

Who is still perplexed about the location of their mug??


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 1, 2014)

Says it left Birmingham today. Hope to see it by at least Monday, now that it is moving again.  Hopefully still intact.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2014)

I got mine yesterday and my morning 
:coffee: has never been more enjoyable!


----------



## KenV (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine arrived in yesterdays mail ---  solid packing job and no damage.

I got one of the glass mugs and can see why the comments.   Good looking Medium mug style so I hope the production glitches get fixed.


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2014)

KenV said:


> Mine arrived in yesterdays mail ---  solid packing job and no damage.
> 
> I got one of the glass mugs and can see why the comments.   Good looking Medium mug style so I hope the production glitches get fixed.



I really wanted a quality glass mug, so I hope so too. I'd be happy to hear from anyone with suggestions or connections to a glass engraving company.


----------



## dtswebb (Feb 1, 2014)

Jeff,

The mugs were waiting for me when I got back from an out of town project.

Excellent packaging - very little chance of any damage to the mugs.

I can see your dissatisfaction with the way the glass mugs turned out; I'll still be proud to use it.

Thank you.


----------



## hdbblue (Feb 1, 2014)

OK, I ordered mine five minutes ago, how come its not here yet???


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine has arrived safe and sound. My coffee actually tastes better.


----------



## Gofer (Feb 2, 2014)

I get to settle in for a long wait now ... it didn't arrive on time and now I get it at the end of march.  Guess I should have ordered it earlier.

Bruce


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 2, 2014)

Well when I arrived home yesterday from my 13 hour work day, I had my package.  Everything secured nicely, so today I wore my new hat on the drive back to work.

whew 

now I can start focusing on making a few pens for contests.


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 3, 2014)

I really wanted a quality glass mug, so I hope so too. I'd be happy to hear from anyone with suggestions or connections to a glass engraving company.[/QUOTE]

Jeff,

I sent you a PM late last night about that….

Tim S.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2014)

TimS124 said:


> I really wanted a quality glass mug, so I hope so too. I'd be happy to hear from anyone with suggestions or connections to a glass engraving company.



Jeff,

I sent you a PM late last night about that….

Tim S.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Tim, I did see it. I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 3, 2014)

*I've been MUGGED*

I just got home to find a big box waiting!!! 

Superbly packed as always Jeff !!  Thank you !!:biggrin:

This year's mugs are great and I'm really proud of my collection so far. Maybe my missus can fill each of them with my pens and flog them when I kick the bucket !! 

If you can beat my collection, then show us a pic !!:tongue:

I think we need a white one again next year....see how nicely my white Man-mug ( complete with spirit level and pencil holder in the handle ) fits in with the new ones...:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 3, 2014)

Great collection Steve. I like the Man Mug!:biggrin: Could I talk you out of the 6th?


----------



## skiprat (Feb 3, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> .... Could I talk you out of the 6th?


 
Sorry, No can do Buddy........but I just stuck a note inside it.......:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 3, 2014)

:redface: Gee....I didn't want it THAT bad. But, that's really nice of you :biggrin:

Maybe I'll print the nice picture


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mugged today. Thank you very much!


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Jeff. I got my mug today in Nova Scotia , Canada.   Darrell


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff mine arrived yesterday in good nik thankyou mate!


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2014)

Mugs etc. are almost gone. Remaining are:

Large Navy - 5
Large Red  - 8
Small Navy - 4
Sand Cups - 8
Glass Mugs - 9

If you want a mug, get a move on! :biggrin:


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 7, 2014)

Got mugged yesterday. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jeff (Feb 9, 2014)

Down to just a handful. If you want a mug, Now's the time!!


----------



## Tom T (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeff, The mugs are great.  Thank you


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my glass mug AND a hat! Very cool. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## hdbblue (Feb 11, 2014)

My mug made it to Vancouver Island today, thanks.


----------



## jeff (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, I have about a dozen mugs left. I also found a couple small piles of goodies which I'm going to include free with a mug if you like. (Links on the shopping cart.) I have some single sandstone coasters and some of [profile=cnccutter]Erik Land's[/profile] large Thumb Squares which I bought from Erik for the Bash, but forgot to get engraved.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally ordered mine today.

Thanks for your work Jeff,


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2014)

Large Navy Mugs are now all gone. 

Still a few *small navy* and *large red*, as well as the *sand desk cups*.


----------



## jeff (Feb 17, 2014)

The LARGE RED MUGS are now ALL GONE.

I have ONE small navy mug and several sand desk cups.  I also found one extra BLUE DESK CUP. If you want it, post here and I'll give you instructions on how to pay for it. (I already removed those from the catalog)


----------



## jeff (Feb 18, 2014)

ALL mugs now gone.

Only the desk cups remain. 

Thanks for the great support this year!


----------

